# Why is his nose changing color?



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My white dog has always had a very black nose. Just in the last few months it seems to have turned almost chocolate brown. It's not dramatic. But I can notice it. Why would that happen?

I will try to attach a pic. Lighting kind of sucks. It just isn't jet black like it once was. He will be 3 this summer.

Pink ball pic is today. Other one is older but I honestly don't know how old. Different lighting but see what I mean?

The only other thing I can think is he keeps running thru the bramble on the trail and he has scratched his nose up a few times and I can see those scars and they are pinkish. Those are mostly in the hair abode his actual nose though.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

Good looking doggie. I love it when the whites look at you with mouth open like they are smiling at you! Anyway to answer your question: https://www.canidae.com/blog/2010/05/what-makes-dogs-nose-change-color/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

DaBai said:


> Good looking doggie. I love it when the whites look at you with mouth open like they are smiling at you! Anyway to answer your question: https://www.canidae.com/blog/2010/05/what-makes-dogs-nose-change-color/


Thanks! He is a very happy dog, smiling a lot.

I hope it's the winter nose thing, and I hope it goes back. I hate a pink nose on a white dog! Well, there's my petty side talking


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Plastic dishes can cause some dogs' noses to lighten.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

As mentioned above, plastic dishes can cause it, cold weather, genetics. It’s nothing to worry about... gsd are notorious color changers - this isn’t limited to coat color, although when it comes to “leather”, Black is the standard.

I’m willing to bet your wgsd has ancestors with pink/brown noses, lip and eye rim, etc.

For what it’s worth, google “winter nose”


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tildens nose has gone from black to pink-ish several times but has been this way since about 2 or 3. His bowl has always been stainless steel, we live in California where “cold” is relative and he’s got rich pigment otherwise. It’s just one of those things * shrug *


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He only eats/drinks out of stainless steel, so that's not it.

He usually gets a stuffed kong, but I wouldn't think that would matter


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

My white GSD had a pink and black sort of tie dye nose, but he scratched/scarred his nose up trying to get at something on the other side of our chain link fence. The pink on his nose I believe was just due to the scarring. When he saw something he wanted he went for it, endlessly.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> My white dog has always had a very black nose. Just in the last few months it seems to have turned almost chocolate brown. It's not dramatic. But I can notice it. Why would that happen?


He is so handsome! 

I was actually going to post a similar question. My white dog's nose lightened ever so slightly towards the end of last winter (before he was a 1-year old), but it got dark again in the spring. This year, however, I haven't noticed his nose getting lighter. 

It seems weird that his nose would lighten last winter and not this year. Both winters have been similar--fairly mild. Both years, I have been using plastic bowls--the kind with ridges so that he won't bolt his food and get bloat as he goes crazy for his meals. 

Anyway, I love his dark nose. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it stays dark. I am expecting it to fade with age and in the winter....not sure that I have read anything that has helped me figure out why his nose would fade one winter and not the next, though. (Of course, the winter's not over yet, however it does currently feel like spring here...hooray).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It’s pretty common. All of my whites have experienced snow nose at one time or another. (not consistent from year to year) They all darkened up by summertime when it happened. I’ve read that you can give them tyrosine supplements to up the production of tyrosinase during the winter months but never tried them.


----------



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Thanks! He is a very happy dog, smiling a lot.
> 
> I hope it's the winter nose thing, and I hope it goes back. I hate a pink nose on a white dog! Well, there's my petty side talking


I'm on WGSDs #3 & #4 and all developed "snowynose". It gives them character IMO.


----------

